# How to remove moss growing on tarmac drive



## hamstring

Hi,

just noticed this morning that there are small pieces of moss beginning to grow on my tarmac driveway. What is the best way to get rid of this without damaging the tarmac?

H


----------



## Caveat

I believe diluted bleach is a cheap and effective way of attacking this.


----------



## CrazyWater

hamstring said:


> Hi,
> 
> just noticed this morning that there are small pieces of moss beginning to grow on my tarmac driveway. What is the best way to get rid of this without damaging the tarmac?
> 
> H



Lucky you! There are large pieces of moss firmly established on my tarmac. I used a product called MossGo during the summer and it seemed to work well. But I'm not sure if it will work now due to the cold. This winter the moss seems to have gone in to overdrive. Obviously it is not correlated to recession.


----------



## Taydo

Sulphate of Iron/Salt


----------



## rmdt

Jeyes fluid diluted with water


----------



## Irish Garden

Taydo said:


> Sulphate of Iron/Salt



Hold on!
Do not attempt to spray or spread sulphate of iron onto tarmacadam unless you want your blacktop to become browntop.
It will leave a stain similar to that which a pice of rusty metal would leave if left on the tarmac for a few months.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox

Mossgo is excellant for drives, paths, walls etc


----------



## Taydo

a 1g Sulphate:2L H2O dilution will not brown Tarmacadam


----------



## rubbersoul

Taydo said:


> a 1g Sulphate:2L H2O dilution will not brown Tarmacadam



H2O, really...... That rate will do little to shift moss to be honest. It would have been be no harm if you mentioned the rate in your original post.


----------



## Teabag

rmdt said:


> Jeyes fluid diluted with water




I always heard Jeyes fluid was good for moss. Whats the dilution ratio ?


----------



## rmdt

To be honest I don't know the dilution rate, but I have heard that its meant to be very good for it....if you don't mind the smell of it around the place for a couple days!!!


----------



## mathepac

Teabag said:


> I always heard Jeyes fluid was good for moss. Whats the dilution ratio ?



That's Jeyes Fluid Patio & Path Cleaner *not* the disinfectant.


----------



## Smashbox

RE: Jeyes Fluid

You can use the 'original' or the Patio/Path one

*JEYES FLUID ORIGINAL
*Jeyes Fluid can be used for a multitude of outdoor cleaning tasks, from neutralising odours and killing bacteria in and around drains, to disinfecting after pet fouling or clearing up wild and domestic bird mess. It is also perfect for clearing fungi, mould and algae from paths, driveways and patios as well as cleaning and disinfecting pots prior to planting. 
Size:  300ml, 1lt & 5lt 

*JEYES PATH, PATIO & DRIVE CLEANER*
Effectively removes unsightly dirt, light oil stains and algae from paved areas, concrete stones and walls.  Concentrated, non-acidic formula.  Safe to use around children and pets. 
Size:  2lt 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Megan

I bought washing soda (Soda Crystals) to put in a blocked drain. I notice on the back of the package it says it is suitable for removing moss from paths and patios. Haven't tried it yet but just wondering has anyone use it for removing moss and would there be any danger of it damaging the tarmac.


----------



## Bluebells

Megan said:


> I bought washing soda (Soda Crystals) to put in a blocked drain. I notice on the back of the package it says it is suitable for removing moss from paths and patios. Haven't tried it yet but just wondering has anyone use it for removing moss and would there be any danger of it damaging the tarmac.


 
Be careful with washing soda on paths and driveways. It is very slippery.


----------



## briancbyrne

i use my powerwasher - great job and cleans the cement aswell !


----------



## nolo77

Hubby won't let me use powerwasher on our tarmac as he feels it could lift the tarmac, so be careful when you use it - just in case!


----------



## Caveat

nolo77 said:


> Hubby won't let me use powerwasher on our tarmac as he feels it could lift the tarmac


 
He's right too - it can happen.


----------



## hamstring

Thanks for all the suggestions folks. Think i'll start with the Jeyes fluid & see how i get on.


----------



## Caveat

Bleach will be a lot cheaper though - but not sure of the concentration. 

I have a book I can dig out that will confirm - I'll post up the info later.


----------



## Caveat

OK, from Readers Digest "Extraordinary use for ordinary household products"

_[broken link removed]Get rid of moss and algae
_
_To remove slippery and unsightly moss and algae on your brick, concrete, or stone walkways, scrub them with a solution of 3/4 cup bleach in 1 gallon (3.7 liters) water. Be careful not to get bleach on your grass or ornamental plants._


----------



## Teatime

hamstring said:


> Think i'll start with the Jeyes fluid & see how i get on.


 
hamstring, curious to know how it went and what dilution you used.


----------



## dieseldave

Same problem! Will bleach discolour the tarmac?


----------

